# '06 X-Trail Catalytic converter



## Cynner (Dec 29, 2015)

Looking for some advice - my 'Service Engine Soon' light has been on for quite a while. I was told the catalytic converter needs to be replaced. The total estimate (with taxes) is $1,200.00. Is this typical? Please provide info as I don't know much about vehicles and replacements costs. Wish I knew more. Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

While I can understand the inclination to ignore the malfunction indicator light, it usually results in more damage occurring and a more expensive repair. You actually have two of them. A pre-cat attached to front manifold, and a second further down the exhaust below back of engine. Which one were you told was bad? Keep in mind if one or both is bad there is probably a cause related to unburnt fuel getting in to it. For example if your o2 sensor was bad and you ignore it for a year odds are the running rich will mean bad gas mileage because too much fuel is being used and not fully burnt, and it contaminates the catalyst causing damage to it. So, in addition to knowing exactly what they want to replace, you will also want to know what else is wrong that led to it going bad. Can you post the details of your estimate and who provided it. Would make it easier to say if the price is reasonable or not. What mileage is it at?


----------



## Cynner (Dec 29, 2015)

The light was on for a while (2-3 weeks?) I took it in. They cleared the light. Said it could be either the fuel intake/filler tube (which I had Nissan replace under a recall 1 year ago) or the catalytic converter. The light stayed off for quite some time (a few weeks?). Then it came back on a couple of weeks ago. As noise in the rear of my vehicle got louder I decided it was time to take it in for further assessment. The fuel efficiency hasn't seemed to deplete.
There is approx. 210K.
The estimate notes there are 3 gaskets that need replacing, as well. Part quoted is Bosal, with a 5 year warranty. All quoted through NAPA in London, Ontario.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Doesnt really tell me what they are replacing. Bosal makes lots of exhaust parts. But we willl assume its your second catalytic converter under the car. Firstly you want a second opinion from another garage and a test done to see if its blocked. Second, you want them to assess the quality of the steel remaining for leaks and to see if the gaskets are still holding. Third, then consider the possibility of having a generic cat welded in place. That could probably be done for less than $500 total tx included.
The either or diagnosis makes no sense to me given they had specific codes and we are talking two different systems one fuel one exhaust. The Napa near me has never impressed me, and in my experience over the years they are usually significantly more expensive than I can find elsewhere-- in fact I dont even check them anymore and I hate their website. But if you do buy from them ask for a better deal, odds are there will be an immediate discount. But seriously there is a distinct possibility it could be cheaper at a Nissan dealer. Not sure why but for the x trail their prices are not very good. Your best bet would be an independent exhaust place that welds.

Which reminds me, first thing to go on the exhaust is usually the flanges where the back muffler connects to the long pipe with resonator. Instead of replacing both parts and gaskets, its way cheaper to have the connection cut out and then rejoin the sections with a small section of pipe welded over. 
Likewise its worth having broken or rusted hangers rewelded.
But seeing its driveable, and its only been two weeks, inform yourself a bit better and call around a few places.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You did not say what code they cleared, but it may have been this
P0420 Error Code: Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1)

You may want to read it just to give you a better idea of what all may be involved. Good luck with it. Hope its nothing too major and that it can be repaired for a lot less than 1200.


----------



## Cynner (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for all that information quadraria10. Clearly you know a good amount about vehicles and their operations. I only have the info that is on my estimate. Nothing further is provided.
They did say a generic cat could not be used.
Napa is close to my house. I can walk back home after dropping off my car. They have worked with me in the past. Convenience is part of the equation here. I will inquire further.
Thank you for your assistance. Greatly appreciated!
Glad I found this forum.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to try and help. If you have a relationship with the garage and trust them by all means go for it. But I am pretty sure you could save significant dollars if you look around a bit. For me 1200 for the front pre-cat and manifold, with what is involved to change it is high but not crazy, but if what you are taking is the rear cat with bolt on pieces-- should be one or two hours max for labour -- I cannot see how the bill would be so high. If they said a generic could not be used, I think they have a policy like Speedy where they do not manufacture or modify exhausts pipes. Still if your X trail is running anything like mine, its worth maintaining vs getting a new 30K plus vehicle.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

If the catalytic converter goes bad on my xtrail,i m going straight pipe all the way(too bad it s an automatic) . The sound on this engine is awesome and straight pipe gives you extra hp.

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cynner (Dec 29, 2015)

Well, you'll be happy to hear I made some calls. Stopped by Nissan. Instead of paying them $110 for a diagnostic test their mechanic hooked up a much smaller unit that also gave the P0420 reading. They were very understanding to my concern of spending too much. Suggested I try another non-dealer garage. Even gave me a free car wash! . And told me about a recall for the passenger airbag (run your VIN).
One of the guys that influenced me to stay at Napa is at another garage. I'm going to see him tomorrow and hope for a less pocket damaging estimate. Merry Christmas to me :S (not really).
Although, it does appear the cat will need to be replaced.
I already replaced the transfer case in March of this year.
Can I run into any more expensive replacements? I just wonder when it's time to look for a different vehicle.
I LOVE my X-Trail. It's up off the road. Not a large gas-guzzling vehicle. Stick with 4-wheel drive. Love it! Don't want to depart with it yet. I never get stuck in the snow.
I've had it for just over 5 years.
Brakes and tires were last year.
I figure as long as it doesn't surpass a car payment I'm good.
However, I have been searching for some roof rails. Even ask strangers driving one LOL. After market ones seem rather pricey for how much I would make use of them. Do you have any connections?
Thanks Q from Q
(I'll try and remember to get on here tomorrow to give you an update. Airbag gets replaced Jan. 11th)
Have a good night


----------



## Cynner (Dec 29, 2015)

Otomoto - Wouldn't that cause you to have issues with your e-test? Sorry, don't know the whole lingo.
Maybe I should supe it up with underlighting and mags??
I think my kids would go into hiding LOL


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Cynner said:


> Otomoto - Wouldn't that cause you to have issues with your e-test? Sorry, don't know the whole lingo.
> Maybe I should supe it up with underlighting and mags??
> I think my kids would go into hiding LOL


We don't have e-test in Quebec and by the time the bureaucrats think of imposing those tests the xtrail is long gone.


Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Speak for your X Trail being gone Otomodo, but I plan on keeping mine a few more years. I predict the Qc gov will bring in e-test regulations for major centres within a year. And, I think a bit of environmental sensitivity is called for. 

And Cynner-- you now have me thinking its the manifold w pre cat they are replacing along with the 02 sensors. If so keep in mind this part is to be found on Altimas 02-06 with the 2.5 engine as well as SR Sentras and you can find Youtube videos for the replacement. If this is the part being changed, hopefully you caught it early, and there has been no engine damage from particles of ceramic getting sucked back into the engine which damages rings and seals. For peace of mind you may want a pressure test done on your engine. Did Nissan not give you a quote? And has it been established for sure that your 02 sensors are not defective. Lets face it 9 year old vehicle with 210 K kms those sensors would be at the end of the life cycle. Checking them and their condition, like spark plugs can tell you a fair bit.

That is a drag about the transfer case. Did you ever change the gear oil in it and the rear differential? Its known to fail if you drive on dry pavement all the time in Auto or Lock mode. Our Aussie friends seem to burn theirs out driving on beaches for long stretches of time. I suspect the gear oil was never changed, causing gasket seal to dry and so on... That said as you discovered, its one of the known things that can go-- same deal with Muranos. I will be due to change the gear oil anew next spring -- I give it two years and 30,0000 kms.

Other major things that can go bad? The clutch plates on the manuals can be pricey to replace from what I have heard. Wheel bearings usually go bad somewhere around 100,000 to 150,000 kms-- some are lucky and get bonus life. They are a wear item. Power steering fluid should be changed to ensure the system remains lubricated, likewise auto transmission fluid ( Same fluid can be used for both). Dollar store turkey baster and you could do that yourself.
If your front control arms are still original you can figure on having them changed as the ball joint and rubber bushings get worn. For an example look at the ball joint thread and look at the recent pics Otomodo posted, you can see the cracking in his front suspension bushings.

Here are my maintenance expenditures in 2015 
3/31/2015	autozdoctor Front bearing installation	200
3/24/2015	rockauto lh and rh bearings-- Timken	98.08
nissan axle nuts	10
benson bearing retainer clips	7
4/7/2015	Cdn tire install control arm	97.72
4/14/2015	walmart mobil 1 5w30	31.85
4/1/2015	rockauto LH control arm	174.15
5/19/2015	amazon serpentine belt--Gates	11.46
5/7/2014	Nissan 4 wheel alignment at Nissan	114.92
6/23/2015	rockauto RH LH Struts, bellows and mounts--KYB	372.32
7/14/2015	rockauto rhlh front links and F brake kit	83.78
7/13/2015	rockauto Front ceramic brake pads and wipers r l and rear	64.63
9/1/2015	autopra Ceramic Rear brake pads	54
9/25/2015 mobil 1 5w30 + synthetic oil filter	38
7/20/2015	Aliexpress steering wheel leather	28
1385.91 total tx included
and I just had a muffler hanger rewelded for $43. I do a lot myself, always buy my own parts, and when I get a mechanic to do the work I negotiate the job ahead of time.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

They wanted to do an e-test when you sell your car not as a 1 or 2 years e-test like in Europe.
They are too busy installing speed control photo-radars to fill up their pockets.

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Cynner,
You got me curious about roof racks, and you are right they are (or can be) rather pricey.
For $158 cdn including delivery, I think these might be your best bet
Roof Bars - Roof Racks - Car Roof Bars - Roof Rails | MicksGarage

and here is a video showing the more expensive aluminium model by same Italian manufacturer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXN30n_qc2A.

CarID also has an extensive selection of roof racks and carriers but nothing as inexpensive.
Good luck in the quest.

And Otomodo not too sure what etests and photo radar have in common, but the bums have put a photo radar not far from me on a road I take a lot-- hope it doesnt cost me lol.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

been going through the MicksGarage website-- good selection of parts for the X trail with not bad pricing and shipping seems fairly reasonable. I am going to bookmark them.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

And Otomodo not too sure what etests and photo radar have in common, but the bums have put a photo radar not far from me on a road I take a lot-- hope it doesnt cost me lol.[/QUOTE]

The bums are busy with their friends getting ready to cash the juice photo radars will squeeze out of your pocket.
E-tests will wait a bit longer,they don't bring enough money.
Near you,hopefully,will be a mobile photo radar.



Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It is mobile, and they are so nice as to even put a sign warning you it might be there. Out of curiousity did the Liberals even talk about this during the last election? Seems we tossed out Marois, and Couilllard thinks he has a mandate to do things never brought up during the campaign or disclosed in their platform. 
Gotta love the hypocrisy, cut everywhere and raise fees and fines...


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

You ll see at the end of the mandate they will bring back the environment question and dig up old propositions. Then you 'll see e-tests brought up front. Until then keep your eyes open for the mobile"safety" radar. 

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cynner (Dec 29, 2015)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS!!*

Thanks guys! Turns out I have to go see the other guy on Monday.
Others I've spoken to have told me to just ignore it and not fork out $1,200 for it. Ugh!
Have a good night!
otomodo - don't do anything too ridiculous


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have one sitting in my garage I'd be willing to sell. Brand new in box. I bought it when I was getting the P0420 (catalytic converter) error. I had the fuel filler neck recall done and that fixed it. 

It's a direct fit and I have a set of nissan exhaust manifold studs and bolts to go with it.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Cynner said:


> otomodo - don't do anything too ridiculous


I m very down to earth during winter months. 


Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Chadn,
Happy New Year to you. Nice to see you back here. Cynner , assuming this is what you are being told to replace this offer might be just the thing you need.
How much are you asking for it Chadn? Heck if the deal is right I may be interested to store in my workshop lol. Cynner, ignore your friends who tell you to ignore unless you plan to scrap the vehicle in the next year. Assuming its the precat shown here, remember that Sentras and Altimas have had the same problem and odds are you can find a mechanic who has experience in doing this replacement, and they should be able to tell you what they would charge. Its not an emergency so you can tell them you are happy to provide work during a slow day. My understanding is Mondays and Fridays are usually busy. Same deal any night the temp has gone below -20. As the two 02 sensors go into this part, you will probably want to install new ones assuming you still have the originals in there. Don't forget there is a possibility the code is being caused by a defective sensor.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Happy New year to all.
Are you getting a buzz (rattle)at around 2000 rpm?
Under normal load when rpm is at 2000 i hear kind a buzz(rattle) muffled and this weekend on the highway at around 2500 ton, i ve heard the samething.
It s coming from the engine an under the car. Last summer i ve replaced the muffler flange,after that at startup,it starts loud and quiets down. I ve inspected the exhaust system from front to back and seen no leaks(car running).
It s not like a broken muffler.

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it rpm specific? Can you not hear it at idle or on start up. Mine recently made a vibrating noise and it was a bit of heat shield past the second catalytic converter and away from the engine past oil cooler, so removed it. Also found the main hanger bracket before the resonator had broken, so had it rewelded for $43, and lo and behold a very quiet exhaust anew. I am most impressed given the age of the x, that I have never had to replace any part of the exhaust to date. All I can think of that might make such noise would be the alternator bearing. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Quad. Happy new year to you too. Hope you had a good holiday break. 

I was thinking $300-325 shipped within Canada. That's for the converter, gaskets and nissan exhaust studs and nuts.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

At first I thought the exhaust had a hole in it. The car was put on ramps and checked from front to back,no holes or missing hangers.
I 'll try to film and post it,hopefully it'll work.


----------



## Cynner (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello again gentlemen (yes, an assumption all are male *tisk tisk*)
Chadn I do like what you are offering (and thanks Q for being my liaison, but please don't steal from a damsel in distress). However, due to my lack of knowledge on vehicle parts and issues (which is what brought me here) I cannot give an indefinite "YES" to your tempting offer until I consult with my potential mechanic tonight. I do trust this guy and I'm curious to see what he has to say.
I know Nissan mentioned they could put in an OEM part, but I'm sure the $/hr is at a higher price point than other garages. Plus, any warranty is void. Of course.
How does one go about getting a private message to you guys, obtain personal info, so I can get more details on getting in touch with you, should I want to move forward?
I see you guys have been busy on here. I had a busy weekend. No time for on-line, unfortunately.
I'll try and get back on tomorrow to provide the latest. And see what my options are.
Have a great day!


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cynner said:


> I know Nissan mentioned they could put in an OEM part, but I'm sure the $/hr is at a higher price point than other garages. Plus, any warranty is void. Of course.


No worries. Let me know.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Cynner and Chadn. I am in no rush to steal from a damsel in distress. In fact, I think we are trying to help a damsel in distress. There is a private message capacity on this site, whereby you can send a private message to other members of the forum.
Chadn like me, champions trying to repair X trails for less. The unit he is selling comes from the US, and I believe it is better quality than the following option in that it seems to allow the heat shield to screw back on.

However these guys are in North York and I called and they assured its fine for the X trail, and according to them their tubular steel doesn't require the heat shield to be reapplied. I guess if it was a concern a heat wrap could be used on the manifold pipes. $210 Canadian with free delivery is hard to beat. 

http://www.royaltyexhaust.com/apps/webstore/products/show/6467490

Wow just called Nissan dealer in Ottawa OEM Nissan for same part is $1835 +hst , and believe it or not the heat shield comes in 3 parts and they cost 95, 95 and 51.

EH EH notice I am subtly negotiating with CHadn for you here .... with the Nissan stud bolts I say his is worth the 300 he is asking. Plus its a private sale and you can avoid the sales taxes. 

May I ask what warranty you are referring to? The $210 part provides the exact same 1 year warranty you will get from Nissan

Here is a link to CHadn's part on Amazon





It really is the one I would go for as well.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

To follow up, I just called the same Nissan dealer as yesterday,but this time asked for the price for a 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5 pre-cat manifold--remember its the identical part-- low and behold the price is $1219 plus tax (gaskets and hardware extra). 
And folks, you can buy a direct fit aftermarket one for between $210 low end above and $650 at the very high end for a stainless steel one with heat shields. 

So can anybody explain the whys of Nissan pricing for X trail parts, other than trying to gouge owners of that model?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

So Cynner, after all of this I am curious what the outcome was with your mechanic. I have no idea why Nissan's prices for the X Trail parts are so inflated, but I hope you have learnt that you can save a lot of money by looking around. Are you getting Chadn's part?


----------



## Cynner (Dec 29, 2015)

Well, I'm back. Sorry to keep you anxiously awaiting quadraria10.
Results - I have been told that OEM parts will need replacing after a short bit of time. The new garage (not NAPA), where the guy I know is now working, can get me a used Altima (I believe it was, and not Sentra, but sounds like it doesn't matter) for $380.00. A new one NAPA quoted at $760.00. It will take 2 hours labour, approx. End result - half the price NAPA quoted me.
However, I took my X-Trail in today for my airbag recall. They said my wheel bearing on the driver's rear is quite loose. "You can literally shake the tire." Yikes! I was given a quick estimate of $600.00. Man!
Referring back to your quote about Nissan not given a quote on the cat - it would've cost $109 for a diagnostic test that they would base an estimate off of. So, no, no quote, and no diagnostic from Nissan.
And otomodo's question on noise - not that type of rattle noise. A deep throttle sound - which I believe is the cat making noise. It is similar to the transfer case noise I was hearing, but at the rear of the vehicle and not the front this time. And not the same intensity. Once in a while I was getting another grinding sound (when doing a full crank on the steering wheel). And now I think I know why.
Yes, I have replaced many parts on the vehicle over the past 5 years - sway bars, brakes, tires, and who knows what else. I'll have to pull the papers. It's all been less than the cost of a lease which is why I keep with the vehicle. Until this latest stuff, that is.
Does anyone live close to London, Ontario that would like another vehicle to work on? I wish I knew more and had the right tools and location to do this work myself.
As far as oil for the gears. Didn't know such a thing existed. (Insert emoji smacking face - OMG!). I would have to look back at my NAPA receipts to see if they did that for me. I can only hope they did. I relied on them for all my regular maintenance. Again, something else I wish I could do.
I am going to ask the garage about the links you provided Q for the parts. It appears as they are actual Nissan parts and not OEM. That is a fair bit of savings.
And ya, why are the X-Trail parts being quoted higher? - I can only assume because they know they're tough to come by now. Typical retail move.
Update you again when I can.
Thanks again. You guys are a plethora of info. Very helpful!
Any recommendations for plumbing forums?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Sorry I really wasn't suggesting you get a quote from Nissan, because it was going to be well past 2000. In your shoes I make an arrangement with Chadn and get his for 300 with the new gaskets and bolts you need. Next you go to RockAuto and order the TIMKEN 510060 front wheel bearing for awd versions-- cost 36.68 Cdn. You also want a retaining clip TIMKEN RET 115 that costs 1.53 cdn, and a new front axle retaining bolt that should cost under $10 from a Nissan dealer. Delivery from Rock Auto will probably run you another 10 or 15. Give all this to your mechanic and offer to pay 3.5 hours labour.

If you want even cheaper buy the first one one I linked to for $210 that is a direct fit and has a year warranty. Installing a used one even if it checks good, is a bigger risk and I note your mechanic does not seem to be including the gasket or other needed hardware which should be replaced at the same time. Likewise for the bearing I am sure Nissan would reuse your retaining clip and axle nut, even though its better to replace them to ensure a better job. The handtorquing of that axle nut is a key part in ensuring the proper intallation of the bearing.

And furthermore, in your shoes I would replace both 02 sensors upstream and downstream with NTK 24298 upstream sensor ( 60.82 cdn) and the downstream NTK 24407 (50.71). Your old will have to be taken out and inserted into the new pre-cat anyway so there should be no extra labour charge to install new ones. And if they have never been changed they are due anyway. 

So all told you could get away with everything above for around $800 to 900. Sales tax alone on a new Rogue will be over 3K, And having sat in one again today when I was getting my passenger airbag changed, its simply not as good a vehicle. Unless yours is rusting keep it. Its worth way more than its trade in value.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

oops. I did not read properly. I thought it was your front bearing, but I see its the rear LH Driver's side. Sadly these are a bit pricier. Typically an SKF will run around 120 from a local auto supplier part store. Another good option would be the Beck/Arnley option on RockAuto
https://www.rockauto.com/catalog/moreinfo.php?pk=3955764&cc=1434432&jnid=459&jpid=13

Because of the need for a good press, for me these are not a diy job. Also the biggest reason they go bad quickly aftermarket is bad installation. Both of my rears I had done at Speedy Muffler of all places. The reason I used them is that I was able to get a 3 year warranty on the work from a chain with a national guarantee. But even better, their tech was able to do them without dismantling the rear suspension. This is important in my books, because it lessens the risk of other damage or bad installation. You don't want somebody damaging your abs sensor or having to cut suspension parts. Cost was under 300 per side including taxes in Quebec.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just to add, the noise you are hearing is most likely the bad bearing. And just so you know the parts I am recommending are very good quality and by no means the cheapest you can buy.
As for Nissan pricing of parts for the X trail, they have always been super pricey even if the exact same part is to be found in another model for which they charge less. In some cases though I suspect that the parts ours shares with some Infiniti models cost more from an Infiniti dealer.
The reason to buy the pre-cat aftermarket, but still direct fit, is because it was so widely used in Altima and Sentra SpecR models that sold in big numbers in the States so companies were willing to make them to supply demand. Exhaust parts are not that difficult to manufacture, as compared to something like a sealed wheel bearing.


----------



## Cynner (Dec 29, 2015)

Is it only the rear driver's side bearing that would need to be replaced then? No other components tied into it?
And it sounds like it is typical to have an alignment done after?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup they should replace just the bearing. For the fronts where I was telling you about a new axle nut and retaining clip as well, most places will not bother or even mention it to you. They will and can reuse your old ones to save you money. Likewise you do not need to replace bearings in pairs unless you want to. The other side may be good for another year or two. They go with age and mileage but pot holes, rough roads and impacts can damage them.
I wouldn't bother getting an alignment after, unless you want to spend 126 for 4 wheel alignment at Nissan. You have had the vehicle long enough that you will know if the alignment is really bad. And with the way Speedy did mine they were not dismantling anything suspension wise, so it should not be an issue.

Last thing-- re Chadn's parts-- I figure he is trying to recoup most of what he payed over a year ago. Of course since then the CDN dollar has plunged so getting the same parts shipped from the states and purchased in US dollars would be probably 15 to 20% more than it was when he got it. He was a long term guy on the forum who specialized in repairing his own X trail for less. I would trust him


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Come to think your mechanic may be able to do it the same way as Speedy did mine. And come to think, they are a franchise so I cannot guaranty they all have as good a mechanic or all the same tools. If your new mechanic can change the pre cat in 2 hrs, I would say he is pretty good and maybe you should give him a chance to do everything. Find out though if he minds if you provide the parts. For some places they make extra money on them so do not want clients bringing stuff in. Others worry you will get the wrong parts which causes delays and problems. Its something to discuss, but its nice to have the option and often if you have some time to shop and look around you can get better parts for less.


----------



## RoadIron (Jul 13, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> You did not say what code they cleared, but it may have been this
> P0420 Error Code: Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1)
> 
> You may want to read it just to give you a better idea of what all may be involved. Good luck with it. Hope its nothing too major and that it can be repaired for a lot less than 1200.


-----------------------------

I just got this code myself after only having my new to me, safetied and e-tested X-Trail for just over a week. My mechanic couldn't find a generic after calling 3 of his parts supliers. So je called Nissan in Ajax. They quoted him $1600 for a OEM Cat Converter Bank 1.... Needless to say, my mind is blown. I paid $4900 for the vehical as is and put another $1090 into it to replace 2 rear bearings and 2 rear suspension control arms. So now I need to drop another $1600?? Not happy.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sad to hear, but if your mechanic couldn't find one, I kind of doubt he has ever replaced one on a Nissan before. Its the same engine as was found in the Altima and Sentra SpecR. But that would be jumping the gun in my opinion. You would be better off trying to replace your o2 sensors and seeing if that clears it. They are probably the originals and are past the point NGK recommends replacing them. Like plugs they degrade over time. You may also be due for new spark plugs if they were never changed. Keeping the engine at its optimum gives you not only better mileage but less emissions and less catalytic converter problems.
Spend the bit of extra money to get the NTK for both upstream and downstream sensors. And if you get plugs NGK are best and OE for the xtrail. Both Rock Auto and Amazon have them. Remember its not an emergency but you don't want to neglect it for months either. Anyway if you read through posts here, it can usually save you a fair bit of money. Even more if you do some of your own work.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

And while I am on the subject of sensors, I think every x trail in Canada should have the crankshaft and camshaft sensors replaced purely for reasons of age. We have the old design part that is susceptible to cracking and oil fouling as they age. When they go its no fun as it can leave you stranded and stalling out going through an intersection. There was a redesign of the part and a kit is available from Nissan for 50 to 60 bucks that includes the two sensors. For fun you can ask them what they cost separately.


----------



## RoadIron (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions quadraria10. My mech did check the spark plugs first, and they were brand new, properly gapped and obviously replaced just prior to me buying the behicle. That made him wonder if there was a reason for why they were (ie. related to the Cat not performing, maybe a misfire?)

I will mention to him that a used Altima Cat should also work. I assume it would need to be same model year (ie. 2006)?

And just to clarify, even though the engine code indicates that the Cat Bank 1 is underperforming, its possible instead that one or both of the O2 sensors could be the actual problem? Can these be tested specifically to make sure they are working or should I just replace them regardless. I'm at 173,000kms with no way of knowing if they ever were replaced.










quadraria10 said:


> Sad to hear, but if your mechanic couldn't find one, I kind of doubt he has ever replaced one on a Nissan before. Its the same engine as was found in the Altima and Sentra SpecR. But that would be jumping the gun in my opinion. You would be better off trying to replace your o2 sensors and seeing if that clears it. They are probably the originals and are past the point NGK recommends replacing them. Like plugs they degrade over time. You may also be due for new spark plugs if they were never changed. Keeping the engine at its optimum gives you not only better mileage but less emissions and less catalytic converter problems.
> Spend the bit of extra money to get the NTK for both upstream and downstream sensors. And if you get plugs NGK are best and OE for the xtrail. Both Rock Auto and Amazon have them. Remember its not an emergency but you don't want to neglect it for months either. Anyway if you read through posts here, it can usually save you a fair bit of money. Even more if you do some of your own work.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It could very well be just the upstream 02 sensor providing bad readings. They are most likely original and nine to 10 years old. I would do this before changing the cat manifold, because it may well fix the problem, your originals are on borrowed time, and even if you do have to replace the front cat manifold there is no point taking your 10 year old sensors out of the old and installing them into the new one. Nor would I pay to have a used one installed as you have no idea how long that one will last. I am also assuming your engine is in good shape and that you did just in fact pass emissions testing. I am also assuming you bought it with the goal to take it to 300,000 plus kms.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.amazon.ca/AB-Catalytic-...21&keywords=nissan+altima+catalytic+converter

Do a little searching or look in the states, but dont pay 1600 or even 300 for a used one. And yes its the same part as found in 2002-06 Altimas with the 2.5.


----------



## RoadIron (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks, I'll ask my mech to replace the upstream O2 sensor first. And yes, it actually did pass a real emissions test lol. Engine is running great, and appearance wise looks almost new. And yes, I would like to get at least 300,000kms out of my X-Trail. I got 389,000 out of my 2006 Honda CRV before I sold it, so here's hoping.





quadraria10 said:


> It could very well be just the upstream 02 sensor providing bad readings. They are most likely original and nine to 10 years old. I would do this before changing the cat manifold, because it may well fix the problem, your originals are on borrowed time, and even if you do have to replace the front cat manifold there is no point taking your 10 year old sensors out of the old and installing them into the new one. Nor would I pay to have a used one installed as you have no idea how long that one will last. I am also assuming your engine is in good shape and that you did just in fact pass emissions testing. I am also assuming you bought it with the goal to take it to 300,000 plus kms.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff. The new o2 sensor will pay for themselves with the money you save on gas over the next year or so. Get the NTKs, same as the Nissan part which they supplied for a bit less money.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sad to report that my 2000 crv went to the junk yard after its second major transmission failure in 2009 with 168,000 kms. In the Hondas defence I am much more religious about reg maintenance and fixing anything that goes wrong immediately, since getting the x trail over 6 years ago.


----------



## RoadIron (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi quadraria10,

2 transmission failures in 9 years on a CRV, or for that matter a Honda period... Ugh, that is very unfortunate, and unusual. With the exception of a used 1990 Toyota SR-5 king cab pick-up I drove from 1997 to 2000 (and now the X-Trail obviously), every vehicle I've ever owned new or used has been a Honda (2 used, 3 new since 1987). Other than regular oil changes, brakes and basic tune-ups, I didn't experience any major mechanical or electrical issues / repairs, except once. I owned a used 1991 Civic CR-X while I was in university (and "maintained" it on a student's budget..  The timing belt blew at 189,000kms, because I didn't replace the belt at 120,000kms as recommended (having money for beer and Kraft dinner was more important to me back then . It blew 1 cylinder and bent 2 valves and I was quoted $2300 for repairs. Having paid only $1900 for it and being a student, that was a no go, so I drove it on 3 cylinders and 2 bent valves until I finally scrapped it at 289,000kms. I just wouldn't quit lol.


----------



## RoadIron (Jul 13, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> Good stuff. The new o2 sensor will pay for themselves with the money you save on gas over the next year or so. Get the NTKs, same as the Nissan part which they supplied for a bit less money.



Appreciate all the advice and suggestions. I did a bunch of research last night and would appreciate your perspective / advice on what I've found because I'm in a bit of a quandary now with which way to go.

In searching for O2 sensors, I found a few options on both eBay and Amazon for 2002-2006 Altima 2.5 DOHC "naturally aspirated" engines. The most cost effective option I found was for a new Upstream / Downstream set, priced at $213.45 Cdn plus $40 shipping and import charges - $253.45 total (from Mac Autoparts / Walker Products). The individual Upstream only options I'm seeing are coming around $100-$130 plus shipping. So I figured might as well get the set.

But then.... I came across a new full Catalytic Converter kit including gasket, all hardware and both the Upstream and Downstream O2 sensors for $322.13 Cdn, plus $80 shipping and import charges - $402.13 (the brand is called Real Power).

I know you mentioned that my Cat may actually not even be the problem, and it could just be the Upstream or Downstream O2 sensor, but now I'm wondering given the Cat Converter / O2 sensors kit price, vs. the price of buying those items individually, whether I just bite the bullet and go with the kit.

Related question: every time I check on eBay for compatibility of a part for 2006 Altima 2.5 DOHC with 2006 X-Trail 2.5 DOHC I get the "this part is not compatible with your vehicle" warning. Is this just eBay's default response, or is it possible that some 2006 Altima mechanical/electrical parts are actually not compatible with a same model year X-Trail


Appreciate you help as always.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ah the joys of x trail ownership in Canada. The issue is purely that the X trail was never sold in the states so doesn<t figure in many part databases whose origin is American. Do not buy aftermarket 02 sensors. In fact for anything sensor related that communicates with your ecu stay with OE nissan parts and you will avoid headaches

here is a link to the rockauto page.

2006 NISSAN X-TRAIL 2.5L L4 Oxygen (O2) Sensor | RockAuto

You want NTK 24298 for upstream 

here it is on Amazon and note they don't know that its the proper part either.

https://www.amazon.ca/NTK-24298-Pac...automotive&vehicleId=1&vehicleType=automotive

Not sure how you got the prices for your 02 sensors, but with a 2 day delivery option Rock auto would run under 130 cdn for both upstream and downstream NTKs. Standard shipping will save you another $20.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Re Hondas-- they had lots of transmission problems in the early 2000s. But the source of the death of mine was my insistence on trying to get home one hot summer day when my rad went on the fritz. Overheated and caused damage. If it ever happens again I will just accept that I need to get a tow.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Lastly, I would be surprised that its your cat, seeing you passed the emissions test. But its not unknown for someone to trade in a car because they know it has issues, nor sadly is it unheard of for a dealer to clear a code which will pop up again after a few driving cycles.


----------



## RoadIron (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks very much for the link to Rock Auto. What a fantastic X-Trail resource! I went ahead and bought both the Upstream and Downstream NTK O2 sensors. Can't go wrong for those prices!! I also found a direct fit Cat Converter on eBay from an aftermarket manufacturer here in the Toronto area for $132 Cdn. So I'll do the O2 sensors and see if that does the trick, and if not, I'll grab the aftermarket Cat. Even if I change everything out, the total cost with these options will come to $255. A hell of a far cry from the $1610 was quoting me just for their OE Cat part.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to help and to let you in on the dirty little secret that maintaining your x trail in tip top shape need not cost a fortune!
Rock Auto is great, in fact the best. You can get better selection and quality brands at better prices than anywhere else i have found. And that includes with shipping costs.
Last time I ordered air filter, cabin filter, and 3 wipers. Compared to Can tire prices, the savings were over $60 including shipping costs. with the savings I took advantage of one of their clearances on Raybestos Professional Grade Ceramic front pads for $28. 

Actually I will order headlight bulbs from them this week. They have the OE Phillips bulbs for 3.86 each. May as well renew my 9 yr old ones at that price. For fun I should ask a dealer how much. Have a great one.


----------



## RoadIron (Jul 13, 2016)

Just talked to my mech and gave him the gameplan to replace O2 sensors first then go from there. He mentioned that last year he had a customer with an X-Trail that needed a Cat converter replacement. Said the customer bought an afternarket "direct fit" Altima Cat converter for the 2.5 DOHC engine and it actually didn't fit and he had to return it. Question... is there a "sure fire" way of knowing for if an Altima part will work for certain on an X-Trail (aside from being from same model year and engine type)?









quadraria10 said:


> Glad to help and to let you in on the dirty little secret that maintaining your x trail in tip top shape need not cost a fortune!
> Rock Auto is great, in fact the best. You can get better selection and quality brands at better prices than anywhere else i have found. And that includes with shipping costs.
> Last time I ordered air filter, cabin filter, and 3 wipers. Compared to Can tire prices, the savings were over $60 including shipping costs. with the savings I took advantage of one of their clearances on Raybestos Professional Grade Ceramic front pads for $28.
> 
> Actually I will order headlight bulbs from them this week. They have the OE Phillips bulbs for 3.86 each. May as well renew my 9 yr old ones at that price. For fun I should ask a dealer how much. Have a great one.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well as in all things, cheapest is not necessarily the best. I think all of the listings in this thread are good for the xtrail, and Chadn may still have his in the garage. But as I said, wait and see. Maybe there is a difference with 02-04 Altimas, and I know for sure its different for the 07 ons, but to the best of my knowledge 05-06 should fit, unless it was poorly manufactured.


----------



## RoadIron (Jul 13, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> Well as in all things, cheapest is not necessarily the best. I think all of the listings in this thread are good for the xtrail, and Chadn may still have his in the garage. But as I said, wait and see. Maybe there is a difference with 02-04 Altimas, and I know for sure its different for the 07 ons, but to the best of my knowledge 05-06 should fit, unless it was poorly manufactured.


Makes total sense and cheapest is certainly not always best. I would guess that when looking at Altima parts the ones that list a year range of 02-06 compatibilty may be where "fit risk" could lie. Regardless, I'll see where the O2 sensor replacement gets me and go from there.

Thanks again


----------



## RoadIron (Jul 13, 2016)

*Success...*

Hello quadraria,

Hope all is well on your end. Just wanted to provide a quick update. Upstream and downstream NTK O2 sensors (from Rock Auto) installed at a total cost of $229Cdn ($121 parts / $108 labour). The P0420 engine code for "Cat Converter below threshold" was cleared and has not returned in over 1500kms of city/highway driving.

I also had the Cam/Crankshaft sensors change out with the Nissan OEM sensor kit you recommended (found one on eBay for $70 Cdn, incl. tax and shipping). Total cost of $200 parts/labour.

So I saved $700-$900 in not doing a Cat Converter replacement, (or $1600 plus labour if I had gone with a Nissan OEM Cat part..) engine code is cleared, and I'm now getting 655kms highway on a 1 tank / 52L fill-up @ 110kms/hr avg. speed.

You should really consider charging a nominal consulting fee for your advice out here in the forums  Thanks again!

Roadiron





quadraria10 said:


> Well as in all things, cheapest is not necessarily the best. I think all of the listings in this thread are good for the xtrail, and Chadn may still have his in the garage. But as I said, wait and see. Maybe there is a difference with 02-04 Altimas, and I know for sure its different for the 07 ons, but to the best of my knowledge 05-06 should fit, unless it was poorly manufactured.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

More than to help my friend. Thanks for the update, and the good news because you are burning so clean your catalytic converters will last longer. People don't realize how important these sensors are for the proper functioning of today's computerized engines. And they do have a best before date.
Also stay on top of spark plug changes. Dont go to the bitter end of their life expectancy and beyond. I just changed mine again this weekend after 4+ years and 66K kms. Was running great and even smoother now. The NGK iridium IX are the best ones to use in your x trail.
I got them off Rock Auto-- kind of like the delivery to my door aspect of it...anyway a heads up to order new headlight bulbs . The Phillips ones I got in the standard section for 3.45 each are actually 67/60 w rather than the usual 60/55w and give off a great white light.
I have been only doing city mileage and my last tank was 450 kms on 51.5 Litres.
In real life it gets as good or better mileage than any new comparable one.


----------



## RoadIron (Jul 13, 2016)

Rock Auto definitely rocks. I'll be recommending them to all my contacts. Great timing on the headlamp bulb recommendation. I've recently been looking into options to brighten things up. HID kits are just way too expensive however.

I'm averaging about 437kms city on a tank myself, but that's been with A/C on almost always these past few weeks with the heat wave / humidity we've been getting in Toronto.

Different topic and should probably post a new thread but a quick question if I may, assuming you have heated seats... about how long does your high heat setting stay on when you first hit the switch. Mine seems to cut out after less than a minute and then doesn't feel like it's cycling back on for awhile, letting the seat cool down to "not heated" in between. And when it does cycle back on, the heat feels less "hot". The low heat setting seems more consistent, albeit lower intensity heat of course.






quadraria10 said:


> More than to help my friend. Thanks for the update, and the good news because you are burning so clean your catalytic converters will last longer. People don't realize how important these sensors are for the proper functioning of today's computerized engines. And they do have a best before date.
> Also stay on top of spark plug changes. Dont go to the bitter end of their life expectancy and beyond. I just changed mine again this weekend after 4+ years and 66K kms. Was running great and even smoother now. The NGK iridium IX are the best ones to use in your x trail.
> I got them off Rock Auto-- kind of like the delivery to my door aspect of it...anyway a heads up to order new headlight bulbs . The Phillips ones I got in the standard section for 3.45 each are actually 67/60 w rather than the usual 60/55w and give off a great white light.
> I have been only doing city mileage and my last tank was 450 kms on 51.5 Litres.
> In real life it gets as good or better mileage than any new comparable one.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No clue as to the seat heater. Just checked service manual, and all I can see is there is a thermostat for both switches. However it seems to me the main difference between low and high is that high also turns on lower back heat in addition to the cushion. Maybe the owners manual has more on the system, but its too hot for me to check, lol.

And as for my last tank mileage it did have about 8 litres of premium gas mixed in from my previous fill up, and more light traffic and parkway driving than usual. I am happy when I get around 400 kms per fill up. But I tend to be quick off the line so to speak lol.

Order the cheap Phillips headlight bulbs. Trust me you will be happy.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Bonus about the headlights is that they are --get this--PHILIPS 9003 HB2 H4 X 1 BULB 67 60W OFF ROAD HEADLIGHT. Now I know why they are brighter, they are an upgrade for off road use. Even better deal than I thought. Didn't even know such an option existed for the X trail and they are street legal to boot.

Philips 9003 HB2 H4 x 1 Bulb 67 60W Off Road Headlight for sale

I just ordered the Phillips standard for 3.80 cdn each and what showed up from Rock Auto was actually the above bulbs. Gotta love it
2006 NISSAN X-TRAIL 2.5L L4 Headlamp Bulb | RockAuto


----------

